# Old transformer?



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Was it just a xformer or was the back end a rectifier?


----------



## Backwoods69 (Oct 2, 2018)

*Just the cowboy*

Brother I couldn’t tell you. It’s from the late 20s and it’s not in use anymore. I thought about taking it out and bringing it home. It did say 1.5 horsepower and obviously 60hz cycle.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

GENERAL-RAILWAY-SIGNAL-CO-TRANSFORMER
Railroad signal xfmr...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-GE...FORMER-TYPE-K-RR-RAILROAD-TRAIN-/223169993349
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Railway_Signal
https://www.google.com/search?q=gen...mpany&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-1-ab
I blew up the pic. :biggrin:


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Here's another old transformer.








It's at a place north of San Francisco called "Glass Beach". It had been a town dump 100+ years ago and over time, the glass from bottles, jars and windows became the pebbles of the beach and the other junk tossed into the ocean all became molded together via a process called "concretion". This was a transformer that I found exposed at low tide, it's become part of the "rock" at the beach.


----------

